# [SOLVED] Problem z myszą (czy raczej samym wskaźnikiem) p...

## dylon

Witam.

Mam nietopowy problem, którego przyznam, nawet nie wiem od czego zacząć diagnozę.

Po wczorajszym update całego systemu (system i world - oczywiście razem z revdep-rebuild) mam taki problem.

Po uruchomieniu KDE (4.7.0) mogę poruszać myszą po całym ekranie, ale wykrywanie jej obecności (działanie przycisków) jest tylko na części (panel z trayem, menu K itp). na reszcie pulpitu mogę sobie naciskać dowoli bez reakcji systemu.

Co ciekawe, jak uruchomię jakiś program (na nim dalej przyciski nie działają) i rozwinę menu K tak, aby menu nachodziło na okno programu, to po opuszczeniu menu przyciski działają na tej cześci okna ale już nie na panelu z menu...

Może kogoś naprowadz fakt, że jak się przełączę na "zwykłą" konsolę, to nie ma wskaźnika myszy (choć gpm działa).

Wystarczy, że skiluje kdm i odpalę go na nowo, a już wszystko później działa w porządku.

Na razie zrobiłem (bez rezultatu):

1. zemergowałem na nowo kdm (wraz z wywaleniem starego kdmrc)

2. przekomilowałem evdev-a, x86f-xorg-drivers

3. sprawdziłem logi na obecność ew. błędów z trackballa (brak takowych)

Poradźcie proszę co jeszcze mógłbym zrobić?

System jest 64-bit, jeśli będzie trzeba dorzucę też emerge info bo teraz nie chcę zaśmiecać forum)

p.s. jekiś czas temu (chyba przy okazji kde 4.5.x) miałem podobny problem, ale jakoś wtedy samoistnie (tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje) ustąpił po kilku rebootach...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## znal

Miałem podobny problem po upgrade do KDE 4.7.0 (x86). Kursor się poruszał, ale nie było reakcji na klikanie nigdzie, nawet w panelu dolnym, menu K itp. Pomogło usunięcie folderu ~/.kde  (nowy konfig się utworzył przy najbliższym starcie KDE), sam restart kdm nic nie dawał. Akurat konfig niewiele się różnił od domyślnego więc ręczne skonfigurowanie od nowa nie było problemem. Co ciekawe na innym komputerze (amd64) nic takiego się nie działo.

----------

## dylon

Usunięcie konfigów kde nie wchodzi w grę  :Smile:  ale sprawdziłem taką ewentualność zakładając nowego usera. W przypadku "świeżego" środowiska, po 3 rebootach problem powrócił.

Na obu profilach czasami kde uruchomi się całkowicie poprawnie i tak sobie myślę, czy czasem coś z kde nie jest uruchamiane zbyt wcześnie... (w razie ew. pytań, pararell startup mam wyłączony)

----------

## soban_

[OT]Ja po upgradach w KDE mialem problem z ".," z tymi przyciskami i paskiem dolnym na ekranie. Pasek dolny nie pokazywal aktualnie odpalych programow, wiec go wykopalem i dodalem nowy - po swoim dokonfigurowaniu dziala wszystko ok, co do klawiszy to nie moglem wciskac ich (z shiftem zas moglem robic "<>") - samo sie jakos przed chwila naprawilo.[/OT]

Co do myszki, probowales grzebac w opcjach KDE? Menu K (czy jaka sobie tam ikonke ustawiles) -> Mysz i w nich pokombinowac? U mnie myszka zrobila sie biala po upgradach i dziala poprawnie - jak dawniej, tyle ze byla czarna. System tez jest 64-bitowy.

----------

## dylon

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> [OT]Ja po upgradach w KDE mialem problem z ".," z tymi przyciskami i paskiem dolnym na ekranie. Pasek dolny nie pokazywal aktualnie odpalych programow, wiec go wykopalem i dodalem nowy - po swoim dokonfigurowaniu dziala wszystko ok, co do klawiszy to nie moglem wciskac ich (z shiftem zas moglem robic "<>") - samo sie jakos przed chwila naprawilo.[/OT]

 

Na takie problemy zazwyczaj wystarczy przekompilowanie driverów xorg (bo pewnie wtedy też miałeś update xorga...) 

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do myszki, probowales grzebac w opcjach KDE? Menu K (czy jaka sobie tam ikonke ustawiles) -> Mysz i w nich pokombinowac? U mnie myszka zrobila sie biala po upgradach i dziala poprawnie - jak dawniej, tyle ze byla czarna. System tez jest 64-bitowy.

 

Nie próbowałem, bo wydaje mi się to zupełnie bez związku (problemy nie są stałe, lecz tymczasowe i nie występują zawsze oraz znikają po restarcie kde - kdm).

Na razie łazi mi po głowie że tu coś python miesza, a że i tak potrzebuję 2.7 do kompilacji calibre, to właśnie mi leci python-updater. Kilka pakietów z kde też jest na liście, więc mam cichą nadzieję, że to pomoże  :Smile: 

----------

## dylon

Walki dzień kolejny  :Wink: 

Wykluczyłem wpływ kdm - wyłączając z runlevela xdm i odpalając "z palca" kde przez startkde - problem dalej istnieje.

Przekompilowałem to , co wydawało mi się istotne czyli: startkde, dbus-a, plasme i polikt-a - bez skutku.

Teraz zacząłem rekompilację "dużych", głównych pakietów kde, zobaczymy co będzie...

[EDIT]

Podsumowując, reemergowałem:

x11-libs/qt-dbus 

sys-apps/dbus 

dev-python/dbus-python 

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt 

dev-libs/dbus-glib 

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome 

kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules 

sys-auth/polkit 

sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent 

sys-auth/polkit-qt

kde-base/kde-env 

kde-base/kdebase-data 

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves  

kde-base/kdebase-menu 

kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta 

kde-base/kdelibs kde-base/pykde4 

kde-base/plasma-workspace 

kde-base/libkworkspace

sys-auth/consolekit

dev-python/PyQt4

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

po tym wszsytkim dla pewności sprawdziłem co będzie jak kde zrobi sobie od nowa ~/.kde4 oraz na nowym userze... niestety nic nie pomogło  :Sad: 

Jeszcze pokombinuję z xorgiem, ale jak to nie pomoże to już nie wiem...

Ma ktoś może jakiś pomysł? 

Dla pewności podam jeszcze emerge --info bo może tu gdzieś leży jakaś przyczyna (choć make.conf-a nie ruszałem chyba z rok...(

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha40_p4 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.0-gentoo-dylon x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.0-gentoo-dylon-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Aug 2011 15:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.5 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.7-r2, 2.7.2-r2, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.3.5, 4.4.4-r1, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo kist wirelay local

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages metadata-transfer news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kist-overlay /var/lib/layman/wirelay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 ape apm asf aspell bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras faac fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gdu gif glibc-omitfp gpm gtk iconv ieee1394 ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib multimedia musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptl_only nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon pmu png policykit posix ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline sasl sdl semantic-desktop session slang smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype tv udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 emu10k1x hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" NETBEANS_MODULES="php ide nb apisupport java mobility" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

[/EDIT]

----------

## dylon

Jestem w kropce... 

Porównałem wszystkie logi gdy kde wstaje z błędem jak i bez błędu... nie ma w nich nic istotnego ani żadnej różnicy  :Sad: 

Jeszcze spróbuję downgrade kde... (tylko na razie nie bardzo wiem jak...)

----------

## dylon

Zrobiłem downgrade KDE do 4.6.5 i ... problem rozwiązany  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Z tym przecinkiem i kropka to dzialo sie w momencie jak bylo wlaczone VLC. On wykorzystuje do czegos domyslnie te klawisze jako skroty, dlatego nie dalo sie ich uzywac w innych programach.

----------

